# I Know More Pics Of A Woman And A Watch



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright. So some know the story of Xmas past if you looked and followed the whole break up and breakdown with my lil espanolita in the private forum. Remember she showed up while I had her daughter at a friends place for Xmas dinner because the lil spanish gal was going viral, she is great now been great ever since. Then we got back after that showing from her kicking it off really again in passion with some great watch images lol. It was a wicked breakup and been in love ever since. I luv my lil espanolita I bore you with pics here and in the hidden forum. I'm sorry

Well. Oh I bet photobucket deletes these. I had a difficult time doing this, guilt I mean my spanish gal is for me.

But

Ah crap. The lady that hosted us all for Xmas dinner came over tonight she is in the shower. This one is amazing, to host a friend and her kid with us for Xmas dinner now that is something, a friend for 8 years

And um here we go again folks I promise not to bore you the next 4 months with this I surely hope its one time or a few maybe lmao. So I guess I am a pig she was right. I hope this does not form a pattern of images mind you have 90 or so tonight lol. I actually do feel bad looking at the images with my gal yesterday at the picnic

Someone better host these up PB is going to delete I give it 5 hours


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK one more but I had to downsize it its gonna get deleted anyway. This is a fine example of an Omega 3570.50

So who gonna host lmao


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Why would Photobucket pull these?

Anyway, hosted elsewhere.



















Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Because they are a bit too close to showing you just watch. And the others are worse can't put em up and the last one I think there is other stuff starting to show

Folks this is about the Omega 3570.50 a fine piece of wrist candy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You notice how thoughtful I was when I put the watch on her to make sure it shows in the pictures right side up, or backwards if on the wrist. That is how thoughtful of a person I am 

Its just a sexy watch picture what you never seen sexy ads for anything? Mind you I can only find a couple out of them all I can post but its not nice to post. I think I am being hailed she has the pups back now from the walk

Move along lol


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that woke me up...

And if those puppies are for sale I'll have the one with the pink nose :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

There's a watch?


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

There we go, Coffee all over the keyboard again, and yes I am awake now!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't understand tat's on tits - they don't need any embellishment, as the design is just right.

Don't get me wrong, I still would


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ah its all in a bit of fun now off to work I think. Its weird, you know how many women and nice people they are, but they all have tats somewhere but never in a place too bad

Yes, Omega's luv em.


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

The other tattoo's not bad!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Where are the rest? Was this not a strip?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

oh be nice I can't post more lol I get it enough crap doing nothing let alone getting up in the morning lol


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Well i can almost see nipples  ..now sell me a Camy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

minkle said:


> Well i can almost see nipples  ..now sell me a Camy


No Camy ever lmao. Ah its clean as I can post on the net, I enjoy sexy pictures, watches and women there is nothing else is there? She is coming over in 45 minutes dum de dum.

ps. and just for you they are big enough to hand fuzzy dice off of with room for three xmas ornaments


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK. Two more quick pics this time of my GW-5000 which she is wearing for a few days she is on late shift at the hospital till Sunday now so had a quick ah well.

Oh yea one of my pocket watch displays in period style. It actually uses thick old curved glass on the front solid oak about 40 lbs.

Cool eh.

I gotta bag up my sheets, comforter and check the washroom and bedroom for any long stray hairs, mist the place open the windows my true babe is spending the next few nites. I get so lonely. Crap gotta shower change cloths. What am I forgetting? New towels out, crap get rid of the extra plates and glasses, what else?

This is tiring.


----------

